# SPD shoes where the cleat is fully recessed for walking



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

Anyone know any?

I've got Tahos at the moment, which are fine but virtually the whole cleat touches when walking. It feels particualrly unstable heading downhill on a metal ramp, ferries for instance. It's also crap for future touring and cycle walking the dog, in fact walking in general.

When I first tried some I borrowed my mates shoes which apart from a faint click did not touch but they are discontinued now.

Any ideas?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2008)

I have Shimano MT41's. very good shoes. I wear them in the office and out and about no problem. Have very good grip.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Shimano_MT41_Cycling_Shoes/5360033598/


----------



## Amanda P (3 Oct 2008)

I've just changed from Diadora to Shimano shoes (the Diadoras wore out). I think I have MT41 or something very like them. The cleats protrude rather more on the Shimanos than the Diadoras, which does make the Diadoras more comfy (and less noisy) to walk in.

Do Diadora still do cycling shoes? If so, may they're worth a try.


----------



## LLB (3 Oct 2008)

I haev a set of these Shimano MO75's. I go onto a farm occasionally and needed something with a tread for obvious reasons. They work for me.

http://www.cyclexpress.co.uk/Products/M075_from_Shimano.aspx

End of season discount as well


----------



## grhm (3 Oct 2008)

I've got some "661 Filter" shoes that I got cheap off ebay. The cleat is nicely recessed and causes me no issues.

Occassionally, I'll wear them all day at work on a mix of carpet, lino, and tiled surfaces - never had a problem as the so,e is grippy rubber and the cleat only occassionally makes a click noise when on tiled stairs.


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

ghrm I had never heard of them. Unfortunately they've got to be something I can walk into a bike shop and try otherwise it's a no go.

LLB only 38, 47 and 48 left in them.

Might check out the Diadora and the MT41's next week. I'll take a cleat with me.


----------



## LLB (3 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> ghrm I had never heard of them. Unfortunately they've got to be something I can walk into a bike shop and try otherwise it's a no go.
> 
> LLB only 38, 47 and 48 left in them.
> 
> Might check out the Diadora and the MT41's next week. I'll take a cleat with me.



I got mine from my local Leisure Lakes Crackle, worth a try there.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Oct 2008)

I wear these, they are superb:

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/id42619.html


----------



## JohnRedcoRn (3 Oct 2008)

i just got shimanos, black, look like a trainer / skate shoe, havent fitted the bits and pieces yet but looks like i'll be able to walk on them like a normal person too.


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I wear these, they are superb:
> 
> http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/id42619.html



I presume you used them on tour last. Did you wear them exclusively? i seem to remember you mentioning taping up the holes but did the cleats crunch on the floor?


----------



## Chuffy (3 Oct 2008)

I use Northwave Mission shoes and they are just fine for walking with no hairy skating moments. Mind you, I do have Crank Bros Eggbeater cleats which may sit a little lower than SPDs.


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

Chuffy said:


> I use Northwave Mission shoes and they are just fine for walking with no hairy skating moments. Mind you, I do have Crank Bros Eggbeater cleats which may sit a little lower than SPDs.



Yes I like them. Similiar ish to the Tahos and in the casual style I like. I shall route out a stockist for a closer look.

I hear the egbeaters wear a bit quicker than spd's but they're out anyway as I'm not changing all my pedals just now. Plus I've so far not had any issues with spd's but I'm a reasonably unfussy rider (most of the time).


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Oct 2008)

> I presume you used them on tour last. Did you wear them exclusively? i seem to remember you mentioning taping up the holes but did the cleats crunch on the floor?
> __________________




These are th eonly pair of road shoes I have ever had. They took me through East Anglia, Germany and France in addition to being used every day on local loops.

The cleat does not catch on the ground ever. I have shimano spd M520s on my bike. 

The shoe is stiff on the bike and comfortable enough to walk around in like you would a normal shoe. The shoes are stiff though (for the bike) and off th ebike it took me about an hour to get used to that off the bike, but now I dont even notice.

I ddi gaffer tape up the inner cleat simply to try and stop water getting in from underneath, which I heard is something a lot of road shoes need.

On the tours I have done I took just these shoes and a pair of crocs for campsite duty. These shoes allow you to ride clipped ion, then just jump off and walk around a supermarket etc as if in street shoes. 

I like them a lot and would buy them again.


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

Thanks BTFB. That's exactly what I'm looking for. They shall go high up on the investigation list.

PS. May I recommend to you Goretex socks. Not for cycling in but for wearing at the end of a wet day with your bike shoes. They will keep your feet dry and allow the heat from your feet to dry your shoes. You can also wonder about on grass with them, which may eliminate the need to carry other shoes - just a thought.


----------

